# Baby Wipes vs Dog/Pet Wipes



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

What do you guys think about using baby wipes on dogs?
I had originally thought that they're not good for them but I heard others saying that they are okay.
So I'm asking, does anyone use baby wipes on their puppies/dogs throughout their life?
Also, they're a lot cheaper than pet wipes out there.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmmmm, I never really thought about using wipes- but I have seen them in the stores.

I guess I'd make sure everything is non-toxic. Cats groom themselves, so there would be a problem, but since dogs don't excessively groom maybe it would be OK. I'm not sure, I'm interested to hear what others think.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

We keep one of the "natural" brands of baby wipes (like 7th generation) by the back door and use use them to wipe paws or tail feathers or anything else that may be dirty on the way into the house. My youngest pup for a while had a habit of lifting one front foot and peeing on the other so this was the easiest way to clean him off right before bed. :doh:

I have a travel pack of pet wipes I keep in the dog training bag.

The pet wipes are a bit larger, but are very similar to the baby wipes (I haven't actually compared ingredients), but the baby wipes we get are fragrance free and the pet wipes smell like baby wipes.

We don't use them as bath replacements or to try and keep a dog smelling fresh, but more for clean up between baths. They work great for muddy paws, or dogs that managed to step in something outside.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I HAVE, for years, on occasion, used them, to wipe out ears, butts.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I use regular baby wipes for feet with no problems.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If there is a major smell issue, I will use anything I find in the car on Brooks before loading him up. Having the smell of dead animals in the car as you drive calls for emergency measures.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have used baby wipes for years on Daisy, for all kinds of things. I use unscented aloe vera, usually Pampers or Huggies. Personally, I wouldn't be without them ... and I use them for myself too, to remove makeup, a quick freshen up in the morning, and even to wipe down counters sometimes. 

Daisy's almost 10 years old, I'm thinking they're safe


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I have used baby wipes for years on Daisy, for all kinds of things. I use unscented aloe vera, usually Pampers or Huggies. Personally, I wouldn't be without them ... and I use them for myself too, to remove makeup, a quick freshen up in the morning, and even to wipe down counters sometimes.
> 
> Daisy's almost 10 years old, I'm thinking they're safe


I'm thinking of unscented Pampers with Aloe Vera too. I dont think they would be any harm it's just this is what I have heard of and just wanted to make sure. I wouldn't use them as bath alternatives but yea in situations where it's rainy outside and we have to come back in, I would like to have something to clean his wet muddy paws/fur or his bum when it's dirty and it's not time for him to have a bath yet. Pet wipes are bloody expensive whereas normal baby wipes I have at home anyway as I use them for myself.
Pampers


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I discovered baby wipes have great value beyond caring for babies ... I honestly don't know how I managed without them for so long, I use them for so many things now. I also use them to wipe Daisy's eyes, I know they don't sting because I use them to clean my own eyes


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We have some in the garage for wiping butts. LOL. They work great and are a LOT cheaper than pet wipes.


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

I used them on my kitten (non toxic) when he was still "learning" to groom himself he's doing just fine @ 9 months and he cleans himself well now


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just googled pet wipes ... $12.00 for 100 wipes.

Pampers baby wipes ... $3.69 for 77 wipes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our Barkley's acupuncture vet recommended unscented baby wipes for getting pollens and other allergens off his coat and paws. They are so useful in that respect and for us as well. When I was in a crafting phase I used them to clean ink off of stamps--worked like a charm! I am highly sensitive to fragrances so the unscented ones worked the best for us.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I use baby wipes to clean Cooper's paws after a walk. They are just fine and inexpensive. I don't really use them on the fur because I think they just don't do the trick: if his fur is dirty I brush him or use some cleaning foam for dogs between baths.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

We have unscented sensitive brand. We use them for her paws and ears or just to wipe her down if she's dirty.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow... I'm glad I found this thread. I've been dumping money into dog wipes for years for things like muddy paws (and yes butts too  ). I will def. start buying baby wipes. I don't know why I never thought of that before (prob. b/c I've never had a baby)!


----------

